

The Honest $10,000 SPAM - jmonegro
http://www.swiss-miss.com/2009/12/mother-trucker.html

======
dlytle
This is such a terrible idea.

If this gets any sort of publicity at all, people will be even more likely to
hop at e-mail scams than they already are.

The really frustrating part is that there's no good way to fight it; raise
hell, and they get publicity, thus making the problem worse. Ugh.

~~~
jluxenberg
FYI, this is know as the Streisand effect (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect> )

------
shalmanese
I bet this is a viral marketing campaign for Forward Nigeria.

